# Currys, the early years



## dicko (17 Apr 2011)

When I was young (forty-five years ago now) every town of a decent size had a Currys. One side of the shop was twin tub washing machines, irons, radios, b&w tellys etc. The other side of the shop was bicycles and all the bits that went with 'em. There were usually a couple of cycles you could buy and a rack of parts with everything imaginable for your bike to keep it on the road. From cotter pins to electric handlebar mounted hooters, everything was stocked. Saddle bags, bells of every description, 'rat traps' for your racing bike, you name it it was there. Now Currys is all digital TVs, cameras and dish washers. How things have changed.


----------



## aberal (17 Apr 2011)

Yeah, I had a Vindaloo tonight. ****ing hot I can tell you! Not sure if I like them or not - but there is a certain addictiveness to getting your head blown off now and again.


----------



## asterix (17 Apr 2011)

Amazon?


----------



## asterix (17 Apr 2011)

aberal said:


> Yeah, I had a Vindaloo tonight. ****ing hot I can tell you! Not sure if I like them or not - but *there is a certain addictiveness to getting your head blown off now and again.
> *




Oh no there isn't. Haven't had a Vindaloo since I was a drunken student, last century. Never again!


----------



## Norm (17 Apr 2011)

Wow. I don't remember Currys selling bikes, although your time frame (45 years) would have me still in nappies.


----------



## chillyuk (17 Apr 2011)

I bought my first "racer" from Curry's, in Gloucester back in the early 60's. It was a Raleigh Cadet, 5 speed, 27" steel wheels, steel frame and cottered chainset. I loved that bike and did so many miles on it between Gloucester and Nottingham, and Gloucester and Cirencester, being two very regular rides. Bet I couldn't ride up Birdlip Hill nowadays.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2011)

aberal said:


> Yeah, I had a Vindaloo tonight. ****ing hot I can tell you! Not sure if I like them or not - but there is a certain addictiveness to getting your head blown off now and again.






asterix said:


> Oh no there isn't. Haven't had a Vindaloo since I was a drunken student, last century. Never again!




My first-ever Indian was a vindaloo! I was 15.

We'd just finished a mid-week game of cricket, near Cambridge (all adults bar me - I skipped school) and didn't know what was what, so asked my mates to choose something 'suitable' for me!   

Since then I've had hundeds of Indian meals, but never anything near vindaloo strength; fukk knows what a phal is like!


----------



## aberal (17 Apr 2011)

Dayvo said:


> My first-ever Indian was a vindaloo! I was 15.
> 
> We'd just finished a mid-week game of cricket, near Cambridge (all adults bar me - I skipped school) and didn't know what was what, so asked my mates to choose something 'suitable' for me!
> 
> Since then I've had hundeds of Indian meals, but never anything near vindaloo strength; fukk knows what a phal is like!



I love curries - probably have around one a week or so, but that was only my fourth ever Vindaloo. Not quite sure what possessed me tonight - but bloody hell.... that was HOT.



I mean HOT. Phewee....


----------



## Rebel Ian (17 Apr 2011)

I love indian food curry but unfortunately my local Currys electrical retailer holds the record for employing the most moronic knuckle dragging staff it's possible to find. As a consequence I won't give them one penny of my money.


----------



## ohnovino (18 Apr 2011)

My early memory of Currys (or possibly Dixons) is of all the PCs on display running Basic:

10 PRINT "Boobs!!!"
20 GOTO 10
RUN


----------



## Hilldodger (18 Apr 2011)

Currys began making bikes in Leicester in 1884 and continied to do so until 1931 when they closed their factory and began to sell Currys badged Hercules bikes.

This is their first proper shop on Belgrave Gate in the town taken in the mid 1890's


----------



## Falwheeler (18 Apr 2011)

My first "new" bike came from Curry's, it was bought for me for passing my 11plus. It was a Triumph Palm Beach, can't remember what happened to it


----------



## dicko (18 Apr 2011)

I remember the 'Palm Beach' one of our 'gang' had one. It was a nice looking bike.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Apr 2011)

I had completely forgotten that the shops were half bikes and half electricals. They always used to smell of tyre rubber.

This Record Super Lightweight (17 lbs) looks fantastic....

http://oldbike.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/ad_currys.jpg


----------



## dicko (18 Apr 2011)

£8 10s that was two weeks wages for me in the '60s.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2011)

My local Indian take-away does a dish called Naga chilli chicken. Hotter than a vindaloo, I had it saturday. Very hot indeed!


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Apr 2011)

Dayvo said:


> My first-ever Indian was a vindaloo! I was 15.



So is that why you go for the Lemon & Herb Nando then, Dayvo?

how the devil are you anyway


----------



## BrumJim (18 Apr 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> Currys began making bikes in Leicester in 1884 and continied to do so until 1931 when they closed their factory and began to sell Currys badged Hercules bikes.
> 
> This is their first proper shop on Belgrave Gate in the town taken in the mid 1890's



Currys, Halfords. All the best bike shops started in Leicester, then!


----------



## Leaway2 (19 Apr 2011)

Dayvo said:


> fukk knows what a phal is like!



In the 70's the local curry house used to sell a Tindaloo, Vindaloo but hoter. Its a rite af passage thing.


----------



## Norm (19 Apr 2011)

My local curry house does a Chicken Tarka Masala. It's like a Chicken Tikka Masala but a little 'otter.

My coat? Yeah, it's the black one with armour, I'm on the motorbike today...


----------



## Hilldodger (19 Apr 2011)

Glad you mentiond that Norm, saved me the embarrassment


----------



## Norm (19 Apr 2011)

What, the motorbike?


----------

